# Cannot install sound card driver in Vista Ultimate



## elmo-cbr (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, I installed the new sound card (Dynex 5.1 Channel PCI Sound Card) on my Vista Ultimate (32 bit.) Although it's 5.1 sound card, I use a 2.1 speakers. I cannot install the driver (I tried to install the driver from cd that came with sound card and from the dynex website) . When I tried to install it, an error message pops up saying "Unknown OS". I can hear sounds when I use my computer when I listen to songs in iTunes, the sound of many of the songs is distorted and static. May I ask if anyone have the exact problem? I called Dynex and thewir tech support said that it should work with Vista but they cannot explain why I get that error message and I am unable to install the driver. So they cannot help much. I also installed TV tuner (Hauppauge WinTV2000) which has the audio driver and I am wondering is the sound quality has anything to do with this? Or is this the driver issue? At first I thought it's the speakers issue so I bought new speakers (over $200) recently and I found that the problem does not go away, the sound quality is still horrible. The speckers are of good quality so it has nothing to do with the quality of the speakers. Many thanks in advance. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## bkk7791 (Feb 29, 2008)

I too have the same problem. I am installing SAME card on a new PC running Vista home premium, 32 bit. The install CD is useless. Its obvious all the drivers on it R for XP or earlier. When I try to run it, it pops up error message " UNKNOWN OS ???" Tried to donwload driver from Dynex site, but they only go so far. Their "control panel" software, which is where you actually setup the card to work with whatever setup of speakers you have won't even load at all. You do get a program icon in the control panel for the ENVY AUDIO DECK, but it does nothing when you click on it....So...I'm here, trolling for wisdom on this turd of a soundcard...
Amazingly enough, this $28 card is one of few that even have an optical out....which is why I bought it. Have it installed with a new BLURAY, and 8800GT, all fo rthe purpose of HOME THEATER action....Got everything talking with each other, EXCEPT for this thing.....H E L P !!!

Bkk


----------



## elmo-cbr (Feb 28, 2008)

The first time I called Dynex tech support, the lady told me that this sound card is compatible with Vista. Then I called again the other day and the operator told me that this sound card is not compatible with Vista. So I uninstalled it and use the built-in motherboard one, everything is fine now and the sound quality is great.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

Go back to XP. You have to ask youself, what am I gaining in Vista? Also your games will run faster in XP. Or with XP Pro you can decide which directory you want to install it, so you have a dual-boot, one for games, and the other...for what ever.


----------



## aadensdad (Dec 12, 2008)

Eurika, as they say. After many months of trying to find drivers for my dynex 5.1 sound card for vista ultimate I finally found them. Google ' via_envy24mt_540a' or go on limewire were I have placed them or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## aadensdad (Dec 12, 2008)

aadensdad said:


> Eurika, as they say. After many months of trying to find drivers for my dynex 5.1 sound card for vista ultimate I finally found them. Google ' via_envy24mt_540a' or go on limewire were I have placed them or e-mail me at [email protected]


it may look different but this does work


----------



## aadensdad (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello world. Well saints be praised begora, I have the drivers of which you speak (seek). There are 3 ways of getting them. I placed them on the pirate 
bay. You'll need a torrent downloader like bittorrent or utorrent or limewire.
so...,
1/ go to 'thepiratebay.org' and search 'via_envy24mt_540a.rar' or 'dynex drivers for vista'. 
Or
2/ go to the pirate bay and search for driver genius pro, then install when completed. When it is run, it should find the drivers. That's how I got them. 
Or
3/ e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you the drivers. N.B. this seems to work only if you have a hotmail account. 
gmail doesn't work for example due to the rar.

P.S. Don't forget to change speaker defaults in control panel sound.


----------

